# Auto pistol age group.



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If your preference is revolvers, please respond under that section

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I'm the only one in the Old Farts group so far. Hope I'm not the only old one that likes Auto's. :-D


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Dang, I'm the only one in the 21 to 29 group at age 26


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in the 30-39 group


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Wont say what group Im in but FEEL like I should be in the "Older than dirt"group :-D :-D


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Semi-Auto for young only????*

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D 
I guess that Bob doesn't think us older guys like Semi Auto Pistols as the revolver poll goes to 60 + while this one stops at 59.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Denny sleeping??


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm just inside the 39 group... Take this poll again in 3 weeks and I'll be in the 40 group...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm the only one so far who has voted under 21.  Guess i'm still the baby of this site. [img:83:83:5cb044b6e6]http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_16.gif[/img:5cb044b6e6]


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Whoops I click the wrong one.......I'm 29. I hit the 30-39 button.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Whoops I click the wrong one.......I'm 29. I hit the 30-39 button.


U fibber, you :?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I posted in the 50-59 group but I will be 62 in August. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Semi-Auto for young only????*



jimg11 said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> I guess that Bob doesn't think us older guys like Semi Auto Pistols as the revolver poll goes to 60 + while this one stops at 59.


I noticed that. He probably thinks that the Auto's are to much for the older ones to handle. They need something like a single action revolver. :-D Just kidding !!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I am assumed with age came wisdom.




Also the reluctance to bend over to pick brass.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I am assumed with age came wisdom.


What does picking an auto over a revolver or vice versa have to do with age and wisdom?

And you do remember what "they" say when you assume something, don't you? 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, when he gets a P99, he'll eventually be a genius :-D :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Damn, all the old guys have the good guns... :smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I guess I'm one of the "old" guys.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> the old guys have the good guns... :smt071 :smt071 :smt071


I will say this, we've paid for 'em. By the time a man gets this far along in life, its a case of "Been there. Done that."

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I am assumed with age came wisdom.
> 
> Bob Wright


You're right, Bob. That's why we've got the semi-autos.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are a couple for ya then 

If Jack Bauer was gay, his name would be Chuck Norris.

Jack Bauer once grew a beard to rival that of Chuck Norris. In the only episode of 24 where Jack has that beard, he shot a man through his heart and cut his head off. He then shaved that beard to show up Chuck. What has your beard done lately, Norris? 

Season 5 of 24 was supposed to be Jack Bauer fighting Chuck Norris and Vin Diesel. This idea was abandoned when Jack defeated them and nothing else could be found to fill the other 23 hours and 59 minutes.


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

I’m a Gen X'er with a pile of semis, not one revolver. I can honestly say that came to be through circumstance, not a dislike of revos, and that I’d like to have several someday.

Growing up, my exposure to Miami Vice. Magnum PI (carrying a service 45 oddly enough) and countless movies planted the image of what a handgun was/is. Through today, none of that has changed, and real world incidents like the LA Police shootout in ’97 only bolster the premise that people intent on harm don’t come lightly armed and rarely one at a time.

Old enough to purchase my own now, semis were the natural choice, simply due to the volume of fire and quick reloading, whether the situation be self-defense or a skills match - even target shooting. 

As a final note, my second biggest curiosity after walking into a gun shop (after what’s in the cases) is what’s on the hips of those behind ‘em. More often than not, the ten-pointers have a revolver and the young bucks a semi-auto. It may just be in my later years I’ll have the chance to ask for and receive back for inspection a ‘plasma rifle’. If so, God help the BG with a semi-auto…


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I am going to have my 21st birthday PARTY in April ( still have not got it right yet) and I am an auto fan. Me and St. John M. Browning design have been good friends since Dec. 1969.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im in the 21-29 group at 22.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

P97 said:


> I'm the only one in the Old Farts group so far. Hope I'm not the only old one that likes Auto's. :-D


I'm an old fart in training. I just turned 47. Can't believe I'm approaching a half century.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I am assumed with age came wisdom.


Also known as stubborn! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm an old fart in training. I just turned 47. Can't believe I'm approaching a half century.


If your approaching the half-century mark, I guess I'm leaving it.

Life still looks good on the other side.

Gee, am I now approaching the century mark?

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> If your approaching the half-century mark, I guess I'm leaving it.
> 
> Life still looks good on the other side.
> 
> ...


Century!!! Holy smoke! Ah, I thought that about fifty year olds when I was twenty. Now I'm almost fifty and it doesn't seem as old as I thought.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Its kinda embarrassing to think back about how I viewed those "old folks" in their 50's, now that I am here.

 

And now, 70 doesn't look so bad, either.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My dad is 79. I use to think that as ancient but that’s only 32 years away for me.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys are a bunch of old geezers :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> You guys are a bunch of old geezers :smt082


No shit! lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> You guys are a bunch of old geezers :smt082


Just wait thirty years, then come back and tell us that.

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> You guys are a bunch of old geezers :smt082


Not yet. Just an old geezer in training.:mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Who cares how old someone is sounds nosey to me , whats age got to do with shooting a gun, I mean really get a life.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well.........ya' know........EVERYBODY older than me is an old fart/geezer/etc. and ANYBODY younger than me is just a kid! (no matter what age I am).:smt028

:smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080 :smt080​


----------



## erh (Oct 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Wont say what group Im in but FEEL like I should be in the "Older than dirt"group :-D :-D


"My Dad say's he can never define that either..!" He kinda goes "Back-N-Forth" between "Dust & Granite..!" (LOL..!)

E! :smt1099


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'm in the 30-39 group


Yep.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

gene said:


> Who cares how old someone is sounds nosey to me , whats age got to do with shooting a gun, I mean really get a life.


We do talk about other things besides guns. This is a place where people with like interests can get together and discuss their hobbies and maybe life in general. Nothing wrong with that is there?


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

I seem to be in an age group not listed - 80 -81 year old group. I shoot every week and get a 100 mile ride on my motorcycle once a week - weather permitting - which it hasn't the past 2 weeks. Had to settle with repairing the snowblower and installing new drive belts.





































Next week, maybe.:smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Also the reluctance to bend over to pick brass.
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob, 
I have seen a couple of people use a tool to pick up brass. It is made to pick pecans up off the ground. It works great for 45 acp.

Wayne:mrgreen:


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 66, with three autos.
Depends' work well to polish them.
-terry


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

66 yrs. young, but whos counting. 5 semi autos. They all work.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OJ- I love your T-shirt. Funny!


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> OJ- I love your T-shirt. Funny!


Thanks - I might have been a little concerned about how our women members might think but for the fact the t-shirt was a gift from my wife.

But, then, she's always been very supportive of my motorcycling, guns, and shooting. I'm the luckiest guy in the world IMHO.

:smt1099


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I am assumed with age came wisdom.
> 
> Also the reluctance to bend over to pick brass.
> 
> Bob Wright


Bob,

With age does comes wisdom.....at least enough to know to strech out an old king size sheet, on the ground, to my right and centered at about 4:30, when I am at the range alone and just plinking. At the end of the day I just pull all four corners together and twist. I take all them home and only bend over 4 times. Ben doin it that way for years. A few fellows laughed at me the first time they saw it, but when they were finished and had to pick up all their brass scattered here and yon, you could see the light come on!!!

tex......48 years young.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Hey.........unfair....I'm 65! I shoot a 460 S&W 15" Encore and a 16" 45-70 Contender. Ruger P90, P95 , P345, GP100, Dan Wesson 357, and a Glock 22.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OJ said:


> Thanks - I might have been a little concerned about how our women members might think but for the fact the t-shirt was a gift from my wife.
> 
> But, then, she's always been very supportive of my motorcycling, guns, and shooting. I'm the luckiest guy in the world IMHO.
> 
> :smt1099


Were not very PC here. Don't worry about it. You are lucky to have a wife like that and then again, I have one like that too. We are lucky guys. (Do our wives say that though?)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey 40-49'ers, were ahead! Wow! I haven't had this much excitement since my last prostate exam.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> Were not very PC here. Don't worry about it. You are lucky to have a wife like that and then again, I have one like that too. We are lucky guys. (Do our wives say that though?)


Thanks - That newer Colt series 70 was a birthday gift from her also.:mrgreen:

She even tolerates (secretly likes) my dog sitting on her lap.










Had to settle for another week without a bike ride or shooting and running the snowblower. Where's global warming when we need it?










:mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OJ said:


> Thanks - That newer Colt series 70 was a birthday gift from her also.:mrgreen:
> 
> She even tolerates (secretly likes) my dog sitting on her lap.
> 
> ...


That is one BIG LAP DOG!!!:smt082


----------



## fitron92 (Dec 22, 2006)

OJ.................
Thanks for sharing the pics. I haven't reached your level of longivity as yet but I'm working on it. I'll be celebrating my 65th this Saturday aand I also love to shoot and ride the bike everychance I get. I'm just a beginner with the handguns and have aquired so far a new Stoeger Cougar 8000 in 9mm and a J-frame S&W .38 revo. I like em both just fine and can still pick up the brass. The catch system sounds great......I'll have to start doing that.:smt023


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> That is one BIG LAP DOG!!!





> OJ.................
> Thanks for sharing the pics. I haven't reached your level of longivity as yet but I'm working on it. I'll be celebrating my 65th this Saturday aand I also love to shoot and ride the bike everychance I get. I'm just a beginner with the handguns and have aquired so far a new Stoeger Cougar 8000 in 9mm and a J-frame S&W .38 revo. I like em both just fine and can still pick up the brass. The catch system sounds great......I'll have to start doing that.


Thanks for the kind words - Charley is the heavyweight in our family at 202# - "little" sister Katie only weigghs 187#. They were 2 1/2 Christmas day.










and Charley does sit right on the furniture -










And - I can tell all one thing - riding the bike and/or shooting sure beats this -










:smt1099


----------



## mike468 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Too old?*

60
:smt033


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

30 .....


----------



## Zenth (Jan 8, 2007)

Just for the record how old do you have to be to buy ammunition these days from a store like wal-mart or any other sporting good store? 18 or 21?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Zenth said:


> Just for the record how old do you have to be to buy ammunition these days from a store like wal-mart or any other sporting good store? 18 or 21?


U started a thread on 1-7 about that. I think I answered it for ya :smt023

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5753


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Last night I purchased some 45 acp from Walmart and she asked me if I was 21. We laughed but she said she had to ask.


----------



## computerguysd (Jan 14, 2007)

*Getting up there...*

Just turned 54, don't feel much older but there sure are a lot of "kids" at my workplace these days :smt082


----------



## MOPH759FL (Jan 13, 2007)

*Why did the groups stop at 59 ? I guess the advanced age groups don't count.*


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Auto Pistol Age Groups*

one is from 1913, another from around 1960, a couple more from the 1970s, the rest from the 1980s, except my new baby, P226 made this year. yup, that is the age groups of my auto pistols.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

I turn 30 in February, but technically, I am 29, so I voted as a 29 year old...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

21-29. I'll be 30 on the 4th of July :smt1099


----------



## voodoo90-two (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like my vote just put us "old farts" in the lead. I'm 52:smt033


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to vote. My present age is 48, but I got my first semi-auto pistol at 32.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

:numbchuck: What about folks 60 and over? I'm just about there myself and I would hate to feel left out. As Shipwreck has threatened in a number of threads on this forum, I might have to hunt you down.

:smt171 :smt171


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

You missed my group. I am 66. Remember, I lot of us old timers were raised shooting 1911's. :smt1099 Well, we called them .45Auto's in the old days.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

voodoo90-two said:


> Looks like my vote just put us "old farts" in the lead. I'm 52:smt033


I don't like to think of myself as an old fart but I guess I'm getting there. I'm 54 and have been shooting since I was 5 or so. I have 10 semi-autos and one revolver- (soon to be three). I have a GP100 4in S/S, got a Colt Python 4in. blue on layaway and have my eye on a S&W M19 4in. Nickel. As you can tell, I love semi's but you can't beat a quality revolver!

Edited to add: Through my years, I've owned many other revolvers and have shot many others, ie: S&W, Colt, Ruger, Charter Arms, Rossi, etc..... from .22LR to 44 mag. My statements here are at present time.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Guess I fall into the "Damn Kids" area. But you would think that me only being 21 would mean that I wouldn't feel like I'm in my 60's.


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

You're poll doesn't go high enough. I'm 67 and have four autos.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob, I am one more Old Fart wondering why we were left out. 
No offence intended but your picture made me think you were one of us!!

I am 66 pushing 67 pretty hard.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bob, I just went back to find your age and don't see you listed.

What is it? :smt1099


----------



## hj28rules (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too. I'm off the scale (62) and own 5 semi-auto hadnguns. I'm just an ol' fart now, but I'm looking forward to Geezerdom....


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

It seems that not only am I the designated "OF" here but, even a year or so older than one member's dad!:smt083

However, it's a position I seem to hold on all the motorcycle forums also. I never expected to reach 80 but am grateful for my good fortune. I would make claim that clean living does it but, I suspect there are some here who know me - non-smoker since 1959 but nave never been against a shot or two of Jim Beam before dinner. A more likely explanation is "Only the good die young". I even practiced general and thoracic surgery for nearly 40 years and surgeons aren't known for their longevity.










I usually get my 100 mile ride on my Beemer (pic above) every week and put about 40 rounds through each of these weekly.










or this (or another lever rifle)










I have to ask, if you were a Marine in 1950 and were told this very young looking kid was your Assistant Battalion Surgeon - would that have instilled confidence - or given you even greater motivation to not get wounded?










I think I'm holding up pretty well and even share freindship with our Scrub Jays who eat out of my hand.










The other hand holds the Jim Beam. Think I have a few good years left in me.

:smt1099


----------



## TnRebel (Dec 25, 2006)

guess us old farts from 60 to 69 group dont count or maybe Bob thinks we are to feble to handle a 1911 cheezzzzz :smt082


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

I am in my last 8 months of eligibility to claim "30-39". UGH.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

*40* :smt023


----------



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

*Nobody over 59 on poll!*

You guys stop counting about you reach 59 years old?


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Really Old Cuss*

Well, I selected 50-59, but that's a lie. I just turned 60 in April. We need another group. "Older Than Dirt".


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Man I feel young... and so must six others, apparently.

Eight months and I will legally qualify for a concealed-carry permit. Which means by the time I can carry a concealed handgun or weapon, I'll have already been trained as a civilian in advanced "carbine", handgun, and shotgun tactics, and be about a couple years shy of a law enforcement job, which means even more training. Might be working armed security in the near future, which would mean carrying on-duty before I can carry off-duty.

Kinda funny that the _law_ can't keep up with _me_. 

-B


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

OK, this is starting to make me feel old. I carry an auto(1911), but I have recently started experimenting with a revolver. I will need to train a while before I can carry on a regular basis, but I am considering changing.

Bob, take younger people with you (I take my 20 something nephew). Young backs are better at picking up brass, and young eyes are better at seeing the brass.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

50-59 group


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't have a problem saying I'm in the 50-59 group. I'm just glad I'm in any group.


----------



## a1huntingsupply (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in the 30 ~ 39? group


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Im in the good youngen section


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

40-49..............44 exactly


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I grew up with dirt. I'm Old !

I have very much enjoyed my second life with firearms and the "new" semi-automatic handguns. By listening to others with much more contempory knowledge than I have (Shipwreck - Uncut - , et al) I have gathered a very interesting array of toys. HK, SIG, Walther. And ----tomorrow ---- maybe a P7. And ---- by using my new toys at the range, I am gaining some of my past ability to use them as intended.

In 1990, I took a BMW driving course. I was declared to be "pretty good, considering how old you are." The entire class enjoyed that. Almost 20 years have passed and I am now the "pretty good, considering how old you are." guy at the range. I enjoy the range and I enjoy the toys----especially the P99AS (thanks, Shipwreck. Thanks Uncut.) I do take this interest and activity seriously and I do practice for ability rather than for amusment. 

Trust me, OLD is not the same as END. One can aim, fire, hit and smile, irrespective of age. 

Well, you have read the ramblings of an old man. An old man with nice guns. An old man with desire. An old man with remembered abilities. An old man who has not given up. An old man who-------------enjoys!

Dave


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> Well, ladies and gentlemen, I grew up with dirt. I'm Old !


Dave,
I must have missed something but I didn't get a clue just how old you are. I haven't read all the posts here but I will celebrate my 81st anniversary of my birth 8/12/2007 and I'm usually the designated "OF" on gun and motorcycle lists. Not that it's something I can take credit for, though, since it has to be if you're born in 1926.

I was a registered "collector" in 1934 because I had an NFA "weapon" (H&R Handy Gun .410 pistol - 12" barrel) and the registration form requested a reason for owning such a weapon. I said I was a gun collector. I was almost eight and my collection was my .22 single shot, the .410 pistol, a .410 double barrel, and a Winchester 94 in Winchester 32 Special.

It's been a great run, though - service in WWII and Korean War, now a retired surgeon and commercial pilot I've been blessed with good health and luck and shoot weekly and get a 100 mile ride in on my BMW motorcycle (got my first part ownership in a HD bike in 1940) every week.

If you were a Marine in 1950 and were told this obviously very young kid was your Assistant Battalion Surgeon - would that give you confidence or just another reason to try to avoid getting wounded?










I still look about the same.:smt083










I'm a QB (old pilot's club - my wife says "seasoned" but most of us are old) and I'm frequently asked what an 81 year old man is doing shooting rifles and pistols and riding motorcycles. That's an easy answer - HAVING A LOT OF FUN!!

:smt1099 :smt023


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

OJ

Isn't it odd that we both are "junior members". 

Your bio is very interesting. Someday we might bend an elbow and compare notes. 

Take care


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

dourdave said:


> OJ
> 
> Isn't it odd that we both are "junior members".
> 
> ...


Dave,
I hadn't thought of it but it is funny how we are "junior members" at our age. I had to show this to my wife- she didn't think I was junior to anything (but my name).

I suspect the BMW you took the course in didn't look anything like this ---










Life is great!!

:smt1099:smt023


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

You're Right, OJ,

My BMW driving course was in a 4 cyl M3. Damn !! I enjoyed wringing it out. But, that's another story.

Now I enjoy the range. Today a reconfirmation of faith with the PPKS/1 and a bit of fun with the SIG 239 with a Crimson Trace installed. Both---great fun. Tomorrow I will take a P7 and see just what all the talk is about.

Isn't life, and the respect for it, wonderful !

Dave


----------



## Ender (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like I put us oldsters in the lead.


Ender


----------



## tsb83 (Jul 3, 2007)

24. purchased my first pistol a week ago..I'm scared cause I'm already thinking of getting another one.


----------



## No Freight (Jul 15, 2007)

Im 28...the wife is 26


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Glad I could fit into the curve - I don't turn 60 until next year. Semi-autos rock - Kimbers and Glocks and SIGs, oh my! (You young guys can look that one up). As do Harleys, Audis and 'way younger girlfriends. My knees may not work, and my prostate's a drag, but parts of me do just fine, thank you. 

OJ - you da man! May we all live forever, or at least until the fun parts quit working, whichever comes first.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

> OJ - you da man! May we all live forever, or at least until the fun parts quit working, whichever comes first.


Thsnks - I'll drink to that ! I also like my rifles and here's what my wife gave my two years ago for our 25th anniversary.










Winchester 95 in 30-06 (Hi Grade). Life doesn't get much better! :smt033

:smt1099


----------



## roter (Aug 15, 2007)

*Add one more*

I'm afraid I fall in that younger group of people (above 60) and I'm awful partial to my gal. Sig 245


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I'm unloved I guess.....I'm 66!


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*oldtimer??*

dont worry, i' am 56 and i have a friend and he's 86 and he go every week at the range to schoot his Glock 21 and his sig P210, so shooters dont 
past away, but they have to reload sometime.

we speak over 20 years from now over this again and you will see

Keep on shooting :smt068

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to see a poll...

Under/Over 40 and carrying a 1911?
Under/Over 40 and carrying a "Plastic Fantastic"?

That's where you'll see the divide...

Jeff


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> I want to see a poll...
> 
> Under/Over 40 and carrying a 1911?
> Under/Over 40 and carrying a "Plastic Fantastic"?
> ...


Well, I'm well over 40 [59 next week], and I own a Kimber Custom Series 1 1911, but I haven't carried it in a while. My primary carry guns are a Kahr PM9 worked over by Cylinder & Slide, a SIG P239 and a SIG P229. So I don't know where you want to classify me. On the other hand, I really don't want to be classified. As Charles Schultz said many years ago in a "Peanuts" cartoon: "The sooner they find a classification for you, the sooner they'll find something for you to do".

Well, this is post number 100 on this thread, so I've done all I'm gonna do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

None of the above I turned 60 in August.:smt010


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Half century?
Hell, I just turned 60 and I ain't even on the list!

Mark


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, you don't have a category for over 60! Shame Shame.:smt033


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

:supz:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Be 44 in Dec. I am not a anti wheel gun man. I just love the way a good 1911 feels in my hand. All the Walther talk though I might have to be adding one or few. Is id bad that I traded a wheel gun (Ruger Redhawk 44 mag) to get my Para LTC?

<ducks from the onslaught of revolvers thrown at him in 70's cop show fashon>:smt170


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

26 here. In case anyone was wondering. Which I doubt. Ill stop talking............NOW.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

40-49. What's it to you? You got some new way of profiling or something?


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I like both. I believe each has it's place. As for all round power per round there is no substitute for a revolver, but, for putting more rounds down range it's a semi-auto. There are exceptions of course, but average people can't afford them.


----------



## Ward Tood (Apr 1, 2008)

*Age group?*

What the hell you trying to do?? I take it as a direct insult that you didn't consider an age group past 50-59!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My age group paved the way for you young PUNKS! Yeah I"m pissed!!!!!!! MR. Ward Tood


----------



## Ward Tood (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yeah, me again*

Let me guess, you just bought your 1st gun?? By the way I am 66 and have several of each. I favor which ever one I have on me, idiot!


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm over 59.


----------



## swampfox1975 (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmm, maybe you should add a seniors group. These older folks dont talk smack, they sling lead.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*I was 59 -11 years ago!!!*

Couldn't vote because I just turned 70 on May 26th. I feel fine, politically conservative as hell, love my country, my wife and my cat, totally un-PC, piss people off often, shoot often and have a long want/need gun list. :smt1099
My heirs are gonna get some nice guns someday..... but not too soon!!!!:smt066


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'll be 100 in 63 years :mrgreen:


----------



## Billco (May 20, 2008)

I don't get a vote..60+. I've been owning and shooting autos for 40 years.
Have some great ones now, and Wednesday is range day for me in
Greenbriar.:smt1099


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

42 here and I shoot both I carry a Auto because it is easier. :smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*++ Age Group*

Just curious to know the reason that 59 was the poll cutoff at the top end. :smt1099


----------



## Ward Tood (Apr 1, 2008)

*Old People??????????????????????????????????*

Still waiting for you answer???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:smt076


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Crap I am old, 62 next December.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Im 24 years old, so far I've been carrying for a year now.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

yea for the older crowd....


----------



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

56 years old, I own two semis and one revolver. CCW is a Smith and Wesson Semi 3913, a Browning Buckmark for plinking and a High Standard
Mark IV .22 revolver from Dad.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 30, 2008)

Im just a " lil whippersnapper " at 28. Carry Permit and 10 guns. I wont stop buying guns until the good Lord tells me to come home!


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

30-39 group.

WOW.... 40 is closing in....................:draw:


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice even range of ages that have taken the poll.

Keep it safe!!


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Hey, you'd better end this thread soon. In ten weeks, I go off the chart. Does that mean my trigger finger will fall off?


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmmm I voted in here, but honestly I enjoy both semi-autos and revolvers, just haven't started to purchase revolvers yet


----------



## Rob Greene (Aug 25, 2008)

40 to 49 here. I'm actually right in the middle. Some days I feel a lot younger, but most days it's more in the other direction. As long as I hit what I'm aiming at, it really doesn't matter much to me!!:mrgreen:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm 62. Should I vote in the 30+ option twice? :anim_lol:


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I am 52 heading for 53. Time flies when you are having fun!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

P97 said:


> I'm the only one in the Old Farts group so far. Hope I'm not the only old one that likes Auto's. :-D


Nope,you're not.Ain't these auto's awsome.One old far to another.:smt023


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

sfmittels said:


> Hey, you'd better end this thread soon. In ten weeks, I go off the chart. Does that mean my trigger finger will fall off?


Not the finger,hair, teeth,vision,patients,----:smt022--Ain't gravity a cruel thing ?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I keep coming back here to see if you have let the 60+'s into the community but I guess that you have decided to permanently exclude us! :smt083


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

RevDerb said:


> I keep coming back here to see if you have let the 60+'s into the community but I guess that you have decided to permanently exclude us! :smt083


I think poor Bob was going through a bit of denial when he posted this originally in 2006. His own retirement was coming up, and he may have had problems dealing with his own aging.

In any event, a mistake was made in the poll, and Bob cannot undo it.

You might try one of two approaches:

a) pm a moderator and ask them to add the 60+ category.

b) start a new poll.

I'm not sure even a moderator can change polls once they have been posted.

WM


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

RevDerb said:


> I keep coming back here to see if you have let the 60+'s into the community but I guess that you have decided to permanently exclude us! :smt083


Maybe this will make you feel better, there is no "over 70" category either. That's where I would have to be.......:smt022


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

TxPhantom said:


> Maybe this will make you feel better, there is no "over 70" category either. That's where I would have to be.......:smt022


I figured 60+ would cover all of the rest of us. I feel like a Florida voter (excuse the analogy). Oh, well. \"doggy:


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Wow enjoying my youth at 23 and starting my collection young


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

SGTRick1775 said:


> Wow enjoying my youth at 23 and starting my collection young


Enjoy your youth. I don't know wether to envy you or pity you the way this great country is being ripped apart by the strong surge of socialism from the once great Democratic party.:smt1099


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

TxPhantom said:


> Enjoy your youth. I don't know wether to envy you or pity you the way this great country is being ripped apart by the strong surge of socialism from the once great Democratic party.:smt1099


Yea I do envy the days my grandfather grew up. I see more and more of my age demographic becoming a bunch of liberal sissies. And don't even get me started on the media.

But I assure you there are many hardened conservative veterans in my age group and we will win the majority vote in the coming years. :smt1099


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

I would have never guessed that the 21 to 29 age group would have the majority of the votes. 37 here.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

ashman said:


> I would have never guessed that the 21 to 29 age group would have the majority of the votes. 37 here.


That's a good sign for the future of this great country!!:smt1099


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I am 29 almost 30 and am a damn proud REPUBLICAN and have been my whole life.(Always went voting w/my parents and got to mash the buttons they're republicans too)I just hate to see what this country is turning into.It really pisses me off.I'm hoping things will turn around for this country real soon.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Firemedic21 said:


> .... hoping things will turn around for this country real soon.


Looks like it might be at least another 4 years before it gets a chance to turn around. Sad state of affairs.:smt022


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

The problem with being in your 50s is that you're not old enough to be considered wise, not young enough to be considered fun, and not limber enough to get out of bed in the morning without your joints sounding like a forest in an ice storm.


----------



## Linux3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dang, I just fit in the last group.
S&W Model 36, my first.
S&W Model 64, revolvers are great night stand guns.
Ruger 22/45 MKIII, cheap plinking.
Kahr PM9
Kahr KP45, 'cause they don't make a .46

Springfield 1903
Marlin 25N


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

dannyb said:


> The problem with being in your 50s is that you're not old enough to be considered wise, not young enough to be considered fun, and not limber enough to get out of bed in the morning without your joints sounding like a forest in an ice storm.


But on the plus side, your life is only HALF over....:smt023


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 54 and owned guns for 47 years.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been 30 for 6 years now ,,lol


----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

35 feel like 55


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow. I'm not suprised that the 21-29 crowd is first, but I'm pretty shocked that the 50-59 crowd is in second. Maybe there were a couple of you hundred year old fellas voting twice in the 50's.


----------



## curmudgeon8 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wonder how many guys over 59 voted in the highest
category of 50-59?


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

As for bending over to pick up brass I got me one of those gadgets that you dont have to bend over. It's a little slower but I never get in a hurry anyway.


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I voted for the 21-29 group, but I'll be in the next one up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

This thread is so old, my original vote was in the 50-59 group. Now I'm over 60, so I'm off the chart. And I can still kick your butt in a silhouette match.


----------

